# Pearl Izumi Barrier GTX Winter Cycling Shoe



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Now Pearl has a new winter shoe. I like them cause they have more refective on them.

I've been using Lake winter boots since 1998. I really like them and the price is justifiable.


Any one use the pearls yet. And did you have lakes before that.


----------



## m121038 (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't speak for the shoe itself, but in my experience anything with Gore Tex lining is well worth the price, they look pretty warm and I like the reflective strips.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats why I like the Pearls even though I have not tried them yet. But thay came in today.

Clothing manufactors need to make winter clothing more reflective. If your riding in winter chances are you riding in the dark


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

They look really water proof. They don't seem like they'll handle a Wisconsin winter. I've got Lakes for this year so hopefully they can handle it.

What sort of retention mechanism do they have? I really like the Lake's cable thingy.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm ordering a set of these for my Wisconsin commutes. Should be here soon I imagine.

I hope the snow holds off much longer than that, to be honest.


----------



## keithmo (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been researching winter mtb shoes, and those Pearl Izumis look interesting. Pity that, according to their website, the maximum size available is 45.5 (about US 11).


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

keithmo said:


> I've been researching winter mtb shoes, and those Pearl Izumis look interesting. Pity that, according to their website, the maximum size available is 45.5 (about US 11).


That's just a bad move. Winter shoes need to go to like 15 so you can order the largest size available and put a boot liner in them.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

The Pearls go to a 48. I've been riding the Barrier for about 4 weeks now in Maine. 

The lowest temperate was 32. 

I have cold feet regardless, but these are warm. Warmer than the Lakes because the entire inner booty is insulated rather than just the toe box on the Lakes. When it got down to single digits, the Lakes were cold on the rear foot for me. I am happy to have a shoe that is entirely insulated. 

The soles differ as the Pearls are not as stiff as the Lakes. I would like to see a stiffer sole. I can feel the sole flex considerably when dropping off or into stuff. 

The Pearls are much lighter and definitely less bulky. That is a nice feeling. They feel more like a shoe than a boot. 

The lacing is superb with an excellent snug fit around the foot. It is very easy to operate with gloves on. My 07 Lakes had pressure points when very tight. These don't. That and the chance of Boa breakage is nil. I had trouble with the Boa in the past. 

The Pearls have a Gore Tex bootie. No more wet feet, period. The Lakes leather is not waterproof unless you use Nixwax or some other brand of waterproofer. Even then, that waterproofer wears out. There is durable treatment out there but I have found they will wet through if you don't stay on top of them. No worries with the Pearls. No muss, no fuss.

Durability is left to question but they seem to be holding up rather well in the rock and root and puddle infested trails I ride. 

I liked my Lakes. There is no way I would buy Lakes over the Pearls. If Lake insulated their shoe better and lightened them up a bit, I'd bite.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The Shimano MW02 shoes are extremely nice:










My SO and I have been riding these in Kodiak Alaska (wet and chilly coastal Alaska) for a few winters now and they are superb. Way nicer than the Lake winter models or Gaerne Polars I also own. The fit is just brilliant, and they sell for considerably less than the other winter boots go for. Brandscycle.com has them for $160 a pair, and they are gore-tex. They fit wider in the forefoot than most of the other winter shoes (no need to size up for a roomy toe box), and the sizing is quite "accurate" imo.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I receiced my Pearls. I got 44's and I'm going to tell you they run small.
So I wore my 3 year old Lakes today. I think I'll exchange them for 44.5. 
I do like the way they Elastisize tie on inside and Zip on the outside

My 10 year old lakes are 44's and I can wear a pair of Defeet Blaze socks and another pair of lite wool socks if needed.
My 3 year old lakes are 43's and work with Defeet Blaze socks only.

It was 30 this morning on the way to work sunny and breezy and I saw a big old 16
point buck and he looked pissed

Other Shoes I wear SH M221 43's, Sidi Action SRS 43's, NIKE Cairns 44's (Made Italy)
Specialized ProRoad 43's, Nike Poggio 43's (Made Italy)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

keithmo said:


> I've been researching winter mtb shoes, and those Pearl Izumis look interesting. Pity that, according to their website, the maximum size available is 45.5 (about US 11).


Accually QBP has half sizes up to 45.5 in stock plus 45,47and 48's in stock. 46.5 are going to be available but not in stock as of now


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, sadly those of us with bigger feet could really use a 50. i wear 47s normally, and think a 48 is going to be too small for at least some of my winter riding, but if these really are super warm, i might be fine with a thin liner, thicker wool sock, and the shoe. otherwise i gotta hope lake still has some 50s in stock.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

I like perl gear, but I didnt like the shoes at all. I have not had the GTX ones so these may be ok.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

I just held this shoe today at my LBS. It looks to be built very nice. I have had some good luck with a pair of Enduro Alp-X shoes that I have had for about 9 months and put about 2000mi on. But, the unfortunate thing is that these shoes cost 250.00 bucks...a little too expensive for this guy.


----------



## burnsey (Mar 31, 2008)

I just can the clipless pedals in the winter and wear my regular boots, but am thinking of switching, as I ride four months in cold weather.


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

I just got these last night for commuting and winter MTB rides. I did my first ride this AM and really liked them. It was 10 degrees F with about 0 to -5 degrees F windchill. I wore one pair of socks underneath and my feet were plenty warm during my 30 minute commute. My feet were warmer than a normal setup of thick socks, standard shoes, and Pearl AmFIB shoe covers. I'll probably add another layer of socks for longer rides or throw shoe covers over the GTX as well if needed.

I recommend buying them one size larger than your EU shoe size. For example, I wear Pearl Izumi shoes normally in a 42 and I ordered the 43 for the GTX. It's a snug fit and would goto a 43.5 if I wanted a couple more layers of socks. Pricey, but cheap compared to Sidis...


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

allenpg said:


> I just got these last night for commuting and winter MTB rides. I did my first ride this AM and really liked them. It was 10 degrees F with about 0 to -5 degrees F windchill. I wore one pair of socks underneath and my feet were plenty warm during my 30 minute commute. My feet were warmer than a normal setup of thick socks, standard shoes, and Pearl AmFIB shoe covers. I'll probably add another layer of socks for longer rides or throw shoe covers over the GTX as well if needed.
> 
> I recommend buying them one size larger than your EU shoe size. For example, I wear Pearl Izumi shoes normally in a 42 and I ordered the 43 for the GTX. It's a snug fit and would goto a 43.5 if I wanted a couple more layers of socks. Pricey, but cheap compared to Sidis...


So I was in one of my LBS' again today and I actually tried a pair of these on even though I really can't afford them anyway. I guess I am a bit of a satomasocist. Anyways, I normally wear a EU 45-46 depending on the brand of cycling shoe. I tried on a 45.5 GTX (the largest size the LBS had in stock) and it was pretty darn tight. I was wearing a pair of mid-weight wool boot socks that fit into my Alp X Enduros with no problems.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

They run small. No doubt. One size up at least.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I wear a 44.5 Bontrager/Sidi/Shimano and need a 45.5 in these to fit comfortable w/a wool sock.

That being said - anyone see the "review" in Cycling this past month? Apparently these shoes are only rated to 20º.

I guess riding with toasty warm feet in 6º weather earlier this week w/2 pairs of socks means I'm abnormal with my circulation.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

What are the Lakes rate to? It shouldn't be lower than 20.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

"Kick the Cold Away" - Bicycling Magazine page 78, Jan/Feb 2009

Louis G 0 Degree Ergo Grip - 5º

Specialized BG Defroster - 32º

PI Barrier GTX - 20º

Diadora Chili Extreme - 32º

No lakes here, which is odd since they've been doing this for a looooong time. 

Temperature ratings mean nothing though it seems. My fingers were cold with a set of gloves at 25º, but toasty warm at 10º. It all depends on your day I guess.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Compared to some of us, I'm a puss. My coldest serious riding is all above 0*. The Shimano MW02 work really well, I just wear a single layer normal sock and don't have any issues with cold toes. "Only" $160 shipped from Brands :


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

That Geo Guy said:


> "Kick the Cold Away" - Bicycling Magazine page 78, Jan/Feb 2009
> 
> Louis G 0 Degree Ergo Grip - 5º
> 
> ...


I think the real question is "who is rating them?" If that's the manufacturer's rating, I wouldn't trust it. If its somebody's subjective rating, I wouldn't trust it either. So unless there's some standard for rating these things, treat the temp rating as a "guideline."

I'm still using my normal shoes with defeet socks and AmFib shoe covers... Works ok, but my commute is never more than 40 min, and I haven't done any other winter riding yet...


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Last weekend I was out for 4 hours in the Barriers here in Maine. It was 13-17 degrees. My feet got a little cold. I have cold feet to begin with, but they are pretty accurate at 20 I would say. Maybe even 10 if you have warm feet.

I like the look of those Shimanos. What are they insulated with?


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a pair of Lakes I got last winter MXZ 302-X. I have used them to -20 F with the heaviest weight wool sock I could find (Wigwam Canada model) I bought them 3 sizes to big and it is perfect. Absolutely love the boa system, no pressure anywhere on my feet (the key to warm feet is circulation). I treat them with nicwax every 2 weeks (available at EMS) and they are totally waterproof. I have walked through numerous swamps in water just below the top boot line and they have never leaked. Best winter shoe made if you set it up right.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

The Lakes are a very nice shoe...but more work than I want out of a shoe.


----------



## ludwig1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can anyone comment on how the PI fit? I have heard that they are narrow (like Sidi). My summer shoes of choice are Specialized BG s-works (in a size 46). Since these fit me perfectly, I was naturally going to get a pair of Specialized Defrosters but I am worried that they might not be warm enough and seem expensive compared to the Pear Izumi GTX, Northwave and Shimano MW-80, all of which have Gore-Tex liners.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

ludwig1 said:


> Can anyone comment on how the PI fit? I have heard that they are narrow (like Sidi). My summer shoes of choice are Specialized BG s-works (in a size 46). Since these fit me perfectly, I was naturally going to get a pair of Specialized Defrosters but I am worried that they might not be warm enough and seem expensive compared to the Pear Izumi GTX, Northwave and Shimano MW-80, all of which have Gore-Tex liners.


Go up at least 1.5 sizes...they are very narrow. Too narrow. I wear a 10.5 shoe, a 42.5 Genius 5 and Dom and a 46 Barrier. I like the room in the winter shoe.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

indyfab25 said:


> Go up at least 1.5 sizes...they are very narrow. Too narrow. I wear a 10.5 shoe, a 42.5 Genius 5 and Dom and a 46 Barrier. I like the room in the winter shoe.


+1 on this advice.

BTW, the Barrier only goes up to 46. So, for me there is no size that would fit even if I was going to drop the cash.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Chris V. said:


> +1 on this advice.
> 
> BTW, the Barrier only goes up to 46. So, for me there is no size that would fit even if I was going to drop the cash.


Barriers are sold as 46.5, 47, 48. Of course, the 48 is really like a 47 so you are partially correct!


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

indyfab25 said:


> Barriers are sold as 46.5, 47, 48. Of course, the 48 is really like a 47 so you are partially correct!


Hmmm, maybe I misunderstood the guy at the LBS. He must have meant that 46 was the biggest size they had in stock.....my bad!!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

If anyone is looking at the Shimano MW80, the fit is exactly like their other shoes. Definitely go up a size or two depending on how much room you want for thicker socks. I've been wearing mine almost daily for 6 weeks, and I am very pleased.


----------



## ludwig1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> If anyone is looking at the Shimano MW80, the fit is exactly like their other shoes. Definitely go up a size or two depending on how much room you want for thicker socks. I've been wearing mine almost daily for 6 weeks, and I am very pleased.


Some of the reviews I have read state that (paraphrase) "...with a wider fit to accommodate thicker socks"

My normal shoes are Specialized BG with the green insole as they fit my foot extremely well. However, I am thinking about the MW80's instead of the Specialized Defrosters as they have Gortex and what seems like a better sole. However, none of my LBS have them in stock so I would have to order and try them so I want to make sure these really are wider than regular Shimano shoes before I go through the hassle.


----------



## WheyCooler (Mar 5, 2010)

so...any reviews on the actual shoe from people who have used them for more than 4 hours, held them in the lbs or thought about getting them?


----------



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

WheyCooler said:


> so...any reviews on the actual shoe from people who have used them for more than 4 hours, held them in the lbs or thought about getting them?


Well I have had a pair of Pearl Izumi Barrier GTX on probably everyday for the last four months; perhaps I can help a little.

Size: I wear a Shimano 46 (two pairs; years apart; same fit) and have narrow feet. My Barrier GTXs are 47, practically the same fit as my Shimanos. However if I wanted to wear a heavy sock or multiple shocks, they get too tight; not good for cold.

Temperature: For me and I have cold feet, they are comfy with a medium-light wool sock down to about -4C or mid 20sF. Below that, I add disposable toe heaters. Say around -8C or mid teens F, I put on my thick neoprene booties over the shoes. The coldest I remember, around -17C or 2F, I couldn't quite make an hour before my feet were too cold. The cold starts sneaking in on the bottom where the cleat is first. Also 10C or 50F starts getting warm for the shoes.

Physical: The construction is excellent. Occasionally a zipper will act-up, but always seems to fix itself (maybe just some dirt). The lacing system works very well. At first sight I was skeptical about the lacing, but have been very pleased with it. One thing I have found is keeping the laces a bit loose in cold temps helps keep my feet warmer longer.

The shoes are fairly waterproof, except for the hole in the top where you put your foot in.  In rain the water runs down my leg into the shoe. Then you find out how waterproof the shoes are because the fill up with water. To combat that problem, I made some "rain gaiters" out of some neoprene socks I cut the bottoms out.

Walking in them is very good (egg beaters cleats). The soles are a bit slick on hard and/or wet smooth floors. Traction in the snow and mud is good.

Overall: I really like these shoes and would recommend them. These are the first pair of winter cycling shoes I have had, so I can't really compare them to other winter cycling shoes. Although IMHO they beat the H E double hockey sticks out of trying to adapt regular cycle shoes for winter. To me if you cycle a lot in the winter, it is well worth the cost to get winter cycling shoes.

My $0.02.

UR


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

used them the past 2 winters commuting, riding around, etc etc. very sealed, pretty warm. i have big feet(size 47) so i got the 48s and most the time that's fine, but when it's super cold i could use an extra little bit of room. they've kept me warm and dry from rainy 40F to -20F with colder windchills. my commute is only 20-25 mins, but i've done some longer riders and they've worked for 3 hours is 15-20F so problem. when they wear out (no signs of that happening soon, btw) i might get the lake boots in a size 50, but so far these things are great.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

i noticed these are the only shoes with insulation. others say gortex only, which i don't think will keep you warm, ...insulation is necessary. i'm trying to decide between these, Northwave celsius(gortex), and Louis G 0 Degree(leather/neoprene).


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Riken said:


> i noticed these are the only shoes with insulation. others say gortex only, which i don't think will keep you warm, ...insulation is necessary. i'm trying to decide between these, Northwave celsius(gortex), and Louis G 0 Degree(leather/neoprene).


Shimano is also insulated. The Barrier is now discontinued. I like the Shimanos better as well.


----------

